# Could I show my Border Terrier puppy?



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

I have a Border terrier pup age 12 weeks and got him as a pet. However I have been reading about other ppls show does and have to admit to getting a little bit curious about whether I could potentially show Beau or whether he has what it takes? I have no idea whether he has the "looks" as I dont know anything about showing but think it could be fun even if we didnt win anything. 

He isnt kc registered at the moment but the breeder has agreed to get them registered next week at my request. 

Can anyone offer any help? i am in somerset. :wink:


----------



## babycham2002 (Oct 18, 2009)

hopefully someone will be along in a minute to give you advice. I don't show but hope to in the future maybe so dont know anymore than you!

The first thing I do know that you have to do is find a local ringcraft club.
good luck keep us updated


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Where in Somerset are you pm me if you wish and I will ask some of the peeps I know from that way where there is a good ring training class, I know there are a few and also that there are quite a few borders shown in that neck of the woods.


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi that would be great. I am in Bridgwater. xxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Hi that would be great. I am in Bridgwater. xxx


good one in Saxon Green 

found the link to their website

http://www.bdcsweb.co.uk/


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

Hi, go along to the ring craft classes now as soon as he has had his jabs, starting early with learning him to stand on the table and getting him use to people going over him and looking at his teeth. 

there may be other border terrier owners at the ring craft classes that can give you advice as well, onceyou have got a little bit of training in the best way to know if he's got what it takes is to enter him in a local open show and see what the judge says or if you get a place. it's a great hobby and you make loads of friends both 2 legged and 4

A good way of getting to know more about borders and shows is to join a breed club or go along to one of the shows near to you and chat to some of the competitors who are very willing to talk to you, as long as it's not just as there going into the ring with there dogs.

look on btw there are a list of breed clubs, details and list of shows for 2010 in the folders.

good luck and have fun


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Hi, where is Saxon Green?? I havnt decided for sure if i want to show him I really need to look into what is involved etc first, and how much time it takes up and also how he responds to training ........ we are booked in on the 1st feb for puppy classes for 4 weeks and he will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. He had his 2nd Jab a couple of days ago and was chipped at the same time. xxxx

Are you allowed to go along and watch these shows with your dog just to see what it is like and see how they react to the environment etc? xxxx


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Hi, where is Saxon Green?? I havnt decided for sure if i want to show him I really need to look into what is involved etc first, and how much time it takes up and also how he responds to training ........ we are booked in on the 1st feb for puppy classes for 4 weeks and he will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. He had his 2nd Jab a couple of days ago and was chipped at the same time. xxxx
> 
> Are you allowed to go along and watch these shows with your dog just to see what it is like and see how they react to the environment etc? xxxx


Saxon Green is in Bridgewater if you look at the link I do believe there is a map on there to the training classes


----------



## aurora (Aug 16, 2008)

feathersnowglitter said:


> Hi, where is Saxon Green?? I havnt decided for sure if i want to show him I really need to look into what is involved etc first, and how much time it takes up and also how he responds to training ........ we are booked in on the 1st feb for puppy classes for 4 weeks and he will be 12 weeks old tomorrow. He had his 2nd Jab a couple of days ago and was chipped at the same time. xxxx
> 
> Are you allowed to go along and watch these shows with your dog just to see what it is like and see how they react to the environment etc? xxxx


you can go and watch the show's your self but can't take Beau with you as only entered dogs are allowed at the show. but it's a good way of finding out what it's all about. beau has to be 6months old before you can enter him in a show


----------



## feathersnowglitter (Nov 3, 2009)

Lol thanks i asked my hubby where saxon green is and he laughed at me!!

Will look at the link thanks. xxx


----------

